# Any V-drum sander builders around



## tool-man (Oct 9, 2012)

I watched this video about V-drum sanders :: The Online Woodshow - Stockroom Supply
and decided I might like to make a small one, maybe 8 in. long, just for small pieces of wood. I have two pics of slightly different designs, one with the sanding table raised to show the drum, powered by motors.  

A unique feature of this V Drum design is that there is no pressure on the drum/sandpaper.  Instead the sandpaper is attached with velcro and the centrifugal force of the drum's rotation causes the sandpaper to lift slightly and this lifted sandpaper is what engages the surface of the wood being sanded.  You have to watch the video.




I believe I could use my lathe to power the sanding drum and build a frame/box to go over the top of the drum for holding the sanding table.  Kind of an easy-on easy-off design that would attach to the lathe.

I found this info in a 2006 message archive on Woodcentral, posted by Phil Joines Krum, Tx._"Ok, take a board at least 4" wide by at least 3/4" thick and 10"  long. Mark two circles 4" across. Drill and tap one to fit the headstock  spindle, the other to fit your live center. Cut out the circles. Put  the headstock piece on the lathe and turn it to a press fit into a piece  of 4" PVC pipe. Leave a bit of shoulder sticking out so it doesn't get  pushed too far into the pipe. Stick the other piece to it and turn the  same way. Cut the pipe to length, insert the plugs, drill and drive some  flat head sheet metal screws in each end, apply the velcro and the drum  is done. Because the first piece was threaded to the lathe when it was  turned the durm should run true. __The platform could be a couple of pieces of 3/4" ply hinged to  some spacers and a large wedge to adjust the spacing to the drum. The  bottom side has a block that fits between the ways to keep it from  sliding around. _
_If your lathe is VS it's better than the factory model. I know  two segmented turners who use things like this to flatten and thickness  the rings" _​I think a small drum for my needs could use 1.5" or 2" pipe. Drilling and tapping 3/4" plywood does not seem like the best; I would go with a faceplate.  With no motor, bearings or pulley wheels to buy this might be an inexpensive project.   Has any one built something like this?  Any suggestions?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 9, 2012)

I built one years ago but did so as per the plans that they provided so it was a stand alone unit.  Works great and wish I still had it at times but it sat unused for a while so I sold it.  The lathe is an interesting idea but I think you would be better ahead just to buy the drum they sell rather than try to cobble together one of your own out of pipe.


----------



## Curly (Oct 11, 2012)

In the very early days of Fine Woodworking when there was a lot on making machines and tools there was at least one drum thickness sander in the tools and tips section if not an article on one using a lathe. You might look there if you have access.


----------

